# Winstrol: your experience



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

On the boards the rep of winstrol is poor.  People say it kills joints, kills lipids, kills hairline, and gives little gains in mass.  Plus it dries you out to make you look lean.

Well my experience is somewhat same and somewhat different.  I was a competitive weight class athlete and winstrol was my drug of choice.  I would go from 190 at 14% BF to 189 at 8-10% BF.  All that on just 15 mg a day and that was it. To me that is a pretty dramatic difference.  Joint problems were not an isse.  Air falling out was a problem.  Blood lipids... I don't know from back then but in the past few years my blood lipids have been OK.

Now I use it with test base and usually one dry anabolic like masteron, dihydrobold or masteron.  Maybe even EQ.  To me it has a drying effect and if you have any gyno what-sp-ever, stckin it like this will dry it up.  Especially with masteron and a little nolvadex.  I don't use an AI with it because it makes me to dry in the joints and I get an odd malaise like soreness in my muscles.  Nolva works great with it.

Another think I must say is this is one steroid that must be respected.  50 mg and up a day will give you all the shitty sides people report.  it is one drug that has to be dialed in.  Some can takle more.  Some can take less. Anyhow what is your experience with the drug?


----------



## GMO (Jan 23, 2012)

I love winstrol, but only the Winny V, injectable water-based variety.  It has never hurt my joints at 50mg ED and the results are tremendous.  I have tried the oral version one time, and will probably never use it again.  It didn't hurt my joints, but the results were a far cry from the inject.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

GMO said:


> I love winstrol, but only the Winny V, injectable water-based variety.  It has never hurt my joints at 50mg ED and the results are tremendous.  I have tried the oral version one time, and will probably never use it again.  It didn't hurt my joints, but the results were a far cry from the inject.



I agree, the inj aqueous is the best.  Very dramatic effect. I remember back in the 80s I had a veterinarian that hooked me up with real winstrol V.  That shit transformed my physique. it did spike my BP pretty bad though.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 23, 2012)

GMO said:


> I love winstrol, but only the Winny V, injectable water-based variety.  It has never hurt my joints at 50mg ED and the results are tremendous.  I have tried the oral version one time, and will probably never use it again.  It didn't hurt my joints, but the results were a far cry from the inject.




agreed. thats exactly what i heard but i have never been able to grow the balls to try the inj winni...too scared of the pain..pussy i know ahah


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

brad1224 said:


> agreed. thats exactly what i heard but i have never been able to grow the balls to try the inj winni...too scared of the pain..pussy i know ahah


  No pain for me injecting the water based variety, but I did get pain in my joints after a while - all the little aches and pains in the usual places that had gone away on cycle.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I think joint issues with winny has alot to do with the type of routine your using and age.. 
Being somewhat older.. OK.. I'm ancient..And primarily using heavy weighted routines and normally weight in around 265 .. (right now I'm a bit more)  Winny hurts me more than it helps..  

 Maybe one day we'll compile a complate list of weights/routine types, age etc.. to see exactly where winny stands among those people.


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love winstrol but its not for everyone. I've used oral and water based many times with great results. However, I'm 3 weeks into the oil based version (for the first time) and not feeling shit. not a good sign. Does oil based take longer to feel effects?


----------



## GMO (Jan 23, 2012)

brad1224 said:


> agreed. thats exactly what i heard but i have never been able to grow the balls to try the inj winni...too scared of the pain..pussy i know ahah



Uncle Z's Z-line Winstrol is absolutely painless.  I am running it right now:

Injectibles - WINSTROL DEPOT.(Stanozolol) - 10ml/vial 50mg/ml


----------



## rage racing (Jan 23, 2012)

GMO said:


> Uncle Z's Z-line Winstrol is absolutely painless.  I am running it right now:
> 
> Injectibles - WINSTROL DEPOT.(Stanozolol) - 10ml/vial 50mg/ml



You using slin pins?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

rage racing said:


> You using slin pins?


 

I don't htink the crystals can pass through a slin pin, but I could be wrong.

You can always drink the liquid version as well, as long as it's not suspended in oil.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

bb1129 said:


> I love winstrol but its not for everyone. I've used oral and water based many times with great results. However, I'm 3 weeks into the oil based version (for the first time) and not feeling shit. not a good sign. Does oil based take longer to feel effects?



I think it trickles in slower.  I can feel the water based a lot faster.  Even the orals I feel faster.


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Glycomann, how long we're you running it for at 15mgED?


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

BolognaTits said:


> Glycomann, how long we're you running it for at 15mgED?



10-12 weeks at a time 3 months off between cycles.


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 23, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> I think it trickles in slower.  I can feel the water based a lot faster.  Even the orals I feel faster.



I hope this is the case especially since its from a one of IM's sponsors..


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 23, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> 10-12 weeks at a time 3 months off between cycles.




Agreed. I run my does a little higher higher but typically run for 8-12 weeks. Works well.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 23, 2012)

I love me some winny. Nothing seems to cut me up like winny. The worst part for me is the hairloss. 50mg ED is enough to get me shedding like a dog.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> I love me some winny. Nothing seems to cut me up like winny. The worst part for me is the hairloss. 50mg ED is enough to get me shedding like a dog.



Maybe try a little less.


----------



## GMO (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I don't htink the crystals can pass through a slin pin, but I could be wrong.
> 
> You can always drink the liquid version as well, as long as it's not suspended in oil.



The crystals will pass through a 27g slin pin, but I couldn't get them through a 29g.

I would drink it, but I love to pin...


----------



## rage racing (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there a big difference in the effects of Winny depending on if its pinned or taken oraly?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 23, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Is there a big difference in the effects of Winny depending on if its pinned or taken oraly?



Some say yes (like me) others say no. At the very least I notice that pinned winny seems to kick in MUCH faster than oral winny. Injectable winny is also less harsh than oral winny of course.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 23, 2012)

Oral winny does kill my joints but I do love the hardening


----------



## kucz58 (Jan 24, 2012)

I took winni and var and IMO var was better but winni is good. I took 50mg of winni and had min sides for the 6 weeks I took it, the var I took 60-100mg for the same time and I seen more results faster just my take on it


----------



## Buff C (Jan 24, 2012)

i agree water based very few sides opposed to orals


----------



## GMO (Jan 24, 2012)

GMO said:


> The crystals will pass through a 27g slin pin, but I couldn't get them through a 29g.



Ok, I lied...this morning the solution would not pass through a 27g slin pin.  Looks like I'll be sticking to 25g.



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Some say yes (like me) others say no. At  the very least I notice that pinned winny seems to kick in MUCH faster  than oral winny. Injectable winny is also less harsh than oral winny of  course.



I'm with you...I have done both and just seem to get better results from the inject.  I'll never use tabs again.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 24, 2012)

GMO said:


> The crystals will pass through a 27g slin pin, but I couldn't get them through a 29g.
> 
> I would drink it, but I love to pin...


 

I never tried it, I wasn't sure if it worked or not.  I usually just drink it, but dear God does that stuff go down hard.


----------

